# Day Four Glitch in Majora's Mask



## ACCF18 (Jan 16, 2011)

This is a pretty weird and somewhat creepy video of day four in Major's Mask. Some of you may of heard, ''You shouldn't have done that'' by this Link statue named Ben. Here's the video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6D2XCJUJHY


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 17, 2011)

http://youshouldnthavedonethat.net/

no longer scary in any sense.  not that it ever was, past the "realtruth.rtf" thing.  olol


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sure is c*old* in here.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 17, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Sure is c*old* in here.


 
No. Just no.


----------



## OJ. (Jan 17, 2011)

ACCF18 said:


> No. Just no.


 
You don't "No. Just no." BACON BOY.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 17, 2011)

ACCF18 said:


> No. Just no.


Someone had to do it AND I'M GLAD IT WAS ME!


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 17, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Someone had to do it AND I'M GLAD IT WAS ME!


 
I don't care. If you think this is old, don't reply to get your post count up. Just ignore the topic.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 17, 2011)

ACCF18 said:


> I don't care. If you think this is old, don't reply to get your post count up. Just ignore the topic.


Because that's exactly what I did.


----------



## TheExhale (Jan 17, 2011)

*Ignore*


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 17, 2011)

ACCF18 said:


> I don't care. If you think this is old, don't reply to get your post count up. Just ignore the topic.


 
Don't go telling people not to do something just to get your post count up.

And it is quite old.


----------



## ACCF18 (Jan 17, 2011)

The Sign Painter said:


> Don't go telling people not to do something just to get your post count up.
> 
> And it is quite old.


 
Don't say it's old to get YOUR post count up.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 17, 2011)

ACCF18 said:


> Don't say it's old to get YOUR post count up.


Possibilities: 1) You trollin'. 2) You don't like the fact that I pointed out how old it was. 3) You trollin'.  4) YOU'RE doing this to get YOUR post count up.

Also, with the current post count that I have, do you really think that I care about one more post count? If you do, not even do you not know me at all, but you are sadly mistaken.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 17, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Possibilities: 1) You trollin'. 2) You don't like the fact that I pointed out how old it was. 3) You trollin'.  4) YOU'RE doing this to get YOUR post count up.
> 
> Also, with the current post count that I have, do you really think that I care about one more post count? If you do, not even do you not know me at all, but you are sadly mistaken.


 olol


----------



## Nic (Jan 18, 2011)

ACCF18 said:


> Don't say it's old to get YOUR post count up.


----------

